#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  【糟糕人類虐待新聞】BB槍狂射狗 2少如「人渣」

## 斯冰菊

本狼現在根本不知道該嗥什麼了，勉強要嗥只能嗥四個字：「氣憤填膺！！！」 :wuffer_pissed:  :wuf_e_angry:  :狐狸超不爽:  :lupe_snarly:  :em_jackalangry: 





*字級：*最小字型預設最大字型
人氣(36041)轉寄(0)引用(6)*分享：*分享到 Facebook分享到 Plurk分享到 Twitter
頭條要聞 〉      主辦者害2千人海泳遇險 浪大竟開賽 2命危     呼救20分鐘 救生員才到     台灣囝仔發光 殷仔 建仔 奪首勝     建仔3A無失分 大聯盟登板近了     房事危機！家政婦現身拯救失格廚房     殷仔掏腰包 請弱勢觀戰     母親節送什麼呢?     踢爆 台鐵慰勞59人出國 20員工竟公費陪遊     賠三百億 中油也帶員工出國     7-11涼麵漲3元 「麵粉貴」     威力彩今飆15億 彩迷簽川震牌     《蘋果數》英國首富 身家6044億     白活了 金友莊醉掛吊橋哭鬧     撇「眼鏡張」 金物色新對象     踢爆 騎馬舞醫 整爛陸女鼻     台醫搶手 指名費貴40%     趁醫護忙救人 賊偷3C     瘋啥？後蓋扁平圓角 廉價版iPhone曝光     蘋論：共襄編輯室公約的盛舉     司馬觀點：新加坡甘為馬前卒（江春男）     邀女燒炭 賤男硬上     執行槍決 法警撞邪「發冷3天」     搭高鐵瞎說「行李有炸彈」 男被逮     蔡孟昆 15年換腎560例     與女兒尬琴 找回笑容     我很不爽     北部 今日提醒你     中部 今日提醒你     南部 今日提醒你     台灣動畫 入圍網路奧斯卡 你投票了嗎？     每日動一句 日本作家乙武洋匡     校園角落危險多     直擊！宅神夜會神祕情人     魔術正夯，新秀亮相     最強手技 男女一指在手 只有爽歪歪     日幣跌相機大廠春電超優惠     獨家揭密 也許你不相信     林志玲Say Yes！？ 神秘定情禮物現身！     LANCER 前進台灣20周年     勇消鑽燒熔鋁窗救婦     新婚為人母 送報摔車溺斃     國道連環追撞 男拋飛慘死     BB槍狂射狗 2少如「人渣」     醫院前轟8槍 警制伏偷車匪     搖微信嫖D奶妹 傻眼 竟是變性人     男酒駕卡鐵軌 險遭火車撞     體院生遭霸凌 竹劍「戳鳥」     保鮮膜 1捲49元     中壢酸雨王 像降番茄汁     「涼感衣」開打！比U牌省200元！     聯醫門號觸霉頭 414咒「死一死」     反美麗灣 怒燒狼煙     中小企業天天365，專業不落伍     「有感了」 油價今大降1元     打7折 台電恢復睦鄰費     香港六合彩開彩號碼     夜間托育 病童母安心工作     訂有機食品 助身障自立     愛嗑鍋 18歲男竟痛風     周吃5蔬果 失智機率降2成     散瞳劑停藥 近視度數恐增加     女人購物我最大 中獎名單     2議員爆收中工獻金 退出雙星案調查     漢光演習凸槌 海軍司令換人     醫質疑 扁藥被動手腳     邱議瑩踹門 檢分案調查     辣蘋果：愈來愈對立（余艾苔）     獵人政治漫畫     建案施工 鄰宅塌陷3米     地球日護樹 童畫出心聲     侯硐新標誌 跳躍貓吸睛     書院祈福 考生卻步剩1/3     麝香豬逛大街 好心警送回家     候鳥飛台前 H7N9疫苗趕製     慢活夯 高市推一日農夫     魷釣船下水 民撐傘搶糖     暑期實習 可供全額學費     車高193公分 孝子陪父環島     虎牙妹 助認養     貨車燒成廢鐵     環尾狐猴 爬樹高手     台灣之美 徵求靚照     今天我最美     寶島義工團 台東偏鄉助蓋屋     英數達人賽  台灣輸上海     期待專業自主的蘋果新滋味（劉昌德）     恐怖攻擊後的治癒旅程（劉玉皙）     台日簽漁協的後續危機（姜皇池）     突破悶局需大破大立（許啟智）     人間異語：自卑封閉 46歲才覺醒獨立     新聞魔法     A3051 妻癌復發 夫照料兩頭燒     偏鄉病父 獲50萬養6口     排班計程車 惡劣拒跳表     烏龍水庫水位比聖母峰高     昨日 《蘋果》 被發現的錯與批評*BB槍狂射狗 2少如「人渣」*2013年04月22日  

小狗遭ＢＢ槍子彈打得不停慘叫（右圖），惡質國中生持槍轟狗，還將影片po網，遭網友撻伐。翻攝畫面【陳威叡、羅國甫╱台北報導】彰化兩名國中生沉迷生存遊戲，竟分持ＢＢ槍對著被栓住的黑狗瘋狂掃射，黑狗哀號閃躲，兩人還嘲笑：「你（指小狗）好聰明！」最後黑狗痛得倒地，兩人互問：「死了嗎」、「沒有，只是痛得叫，好恐怖喔！」惡行遭網友撻伐：「人渣，為什麼不射自己？」要求施暴者道歉。

*「污衊生存遊戲」*網友日前在臉書轉載「想紅是不是？用ＢＢ槍打狗？」影片，兩名國中生持一長一短ＢＢ槍，朝被鍊栓在紅色油桶上的中型黑色米克斯犬不停射擊，打中就興奮大叫：「水！中了！」黑狗痛得躲在油桶後方。 
網友看到影片後義憤填膺發動肉搜，查出其中一名施暴者是彰化某國中的蕭姓學生，喜歡玩生存遊戲，知名生存遊戲「軍火酷」論壇痛罵：「生存遊戲都被你們污衊了。」不少人譴責：「小屁孩虐狗，一定要送辦。」蕭姓學生發現影片遭網友轉載，澄清自己非影中人，隨即刪除影片並關閉臉書。 
新北市動保處秘書周錦銓表示，兩國中生用ＢＢ槍射擊小狗已違反《動保法》，可裁罰一萬五千到七萬五千元，若造成動物死亡或重殘，恐被移送法辦。 

《蘋果》G+搬家囉！快點+1下 
http://www.appledaily.com.tw/appleda...B8%A3%E3%80%8D



人類真的讓本狼對他們越來越憤慨了！！！這是什麼糟糕的下一代啊！！！ :lupe_angry:  :jcdragon-mad-ebby:

----------


## 夜眼

唉，在本狼家鄉花蓮某小鎮常常看到野狗的尾巴被燒過，要不然就是被剪斷。
後來聽附近鄰居說是某些青少年聚集做的，實在是太過分太惡劣了。
下一代的年輕人實在是越來越糟糕，竟然把虐待動物當樂趣！
下次抓到一定要把他們綁起來然後用BB槍射！ :wuffer_bloody:

----------


## 陸合巡

該死的小鬼要不要我拿石頭和飛標伺候你們?
看你們是要眼睛喉嚨還是胸口都可以指定，射不中還可以再來一次不用太感謝我!!吭?
全部都給我下地獄去吧你們這群見鬼又天殺的混帳東西!!
現在這是什麼世界!?為什麼這等虐待之事還可以拿來自滿眩耀!?

----------

